# Bay Grouper 9/26



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

Got a 24" Grouper and a 23" Spanish in the Bay this afternoon. Fishing was super slow this morning but turned on around 2:30. Caught 12 Red Snapper and a couple more Grouper that were short all in about 2 hours.


----------



## Galapas (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good day! What bait were you using? I been hunting grouper in the bay with no luck using pinfish. Maybe I need to change tactics. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

According to my tide charts, 2:30 would have been about maximum flood tide. I wonder if that is what turned on the fishing.


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

I had been using live pins all day with no luck so decided to try dead cigar on a whim. Thats when I started to catch the snapper so I had some large dead menhaden that I tried and thats what the grouper ate. I think the tide change also coincided with the bite, it was a neap tide so it was not too strong but was starting to move out.


----------



## divinrob (Sep 28, 2011)

You caught snapper in the bay?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

divinrob said:


> You caught snapper in the bay?


There are big snapper and big grouper in the bay. You just have to find them.


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

divinrob said:


> You caught snapper in the bay?


 Yes , they are there but the bite is much more dependent on the tides and being in the right spot.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

What bay, Pensacola?

Nice report. I can't catch a grouper 20 miles offshore and you're doing it in the bay!


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

Naby said:


> What bay, Pensacola?
> 
> Nice report. I can't catch a grouper 20 miles offshore and you're doing it in the bay!


Yep , Pensacola Bay


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Smitty how much to teach me a thing or two about bottom fishing in the bay? 

dont need ur sports just advice


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey smitty1, good report! Do you think they are in perdido bay like that too? What should we look for deep holes, somee type struckture or what?? thks:whistling:


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> hey smitty1, good report! Do you think they are in perdido bay like that too? What should we look for deep holes, somee type struckture or what?? thks:whistling:


Haven't tried Perdido but yes I look for deeper water 20 to 50 ' and structure on bottom . Trust your bottom finder.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What exactly do you look for on the machine just depth changes ?I can't really figure out what is structure and what isn't. What machine do u have Smitty? 
Does anyone know of a class for bottom machines?
Thanks


----------



## smitty1 (May 27, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> What exactly do you look for on the machine just depth changes ?I can't really figure out what is structure and what isn't. What machine do u have Smitty?
> Does anyone know of a class for bottom machines?
> Thanks


Inshore it's normally small humps that are on the bottom but not part of the natural bottom. Small because its normally small debris that individuals have put out over the years. 
I use a Garmin 440s .


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you smitty


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Good spots off Fort Pickens , almost across from the Pier at n.a.s some places are 65 ft . easy to find I have the gps numbers somewhere . ofcourse this was before Ivan . I would guess its still like that


----------

